# How much for a reynolds 531



## colcazal (3 Apr 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering how much shoud I pay for the following Early 90s or late 80s racer.

Thompson 23" racer with Reynolds 531 frame and forks
Suntour gearing
Steel wheels with Q/R
Alloy crank, Brakes, Seat post and stem.

The paint work on the frame is ok. Some areas are tarnished and could do with a good T cut and polish to bring it back to a shine.

The guy wants £100 for it!! He reckons it is worth £150??

Deal or no deal?

Cheers,

Col


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2008)

I'd be thinking nearer £50.

Steel wheels are such crap you wouldn't want to ride them, especially in the wet. To get an accurate idea of the age, you need to tell us a bit more. How many sprockets are on the back wheel, are the gears indexed and what brand are the other componants?


----------



## colcazal (3 Apr 2008)

Hi,

6 sprockets on rear wheel. Gears not indexed. Thats about all I know.

Never heard of a Thompson! Cheers, Col


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2008)

Mid seventies to early eighties I would guess. A bottom end Decathlon wouldn't cost much more than the asking price and would knock spots off it.


----------



## RedBike (3 Apr 2008)

IMO it's worth about £50. However, you do regularly see bike like this reaching daft sums of money on the likes of ebay. Especially if they've been converted to singlespeed/fixed wheel. 

If you like the bike then £100 isn't a bad price. Unless you're into retro parts you're essentially just buying the frame here. (The bits sound rather naff.)

-gf3


----------



## colcazal (3 Apr 2008)

yeah thats what I thought. The frame is the only draw to this bike and my firt impression was that it was nowt special. 

How much should I pay for a Reynolds 531 frame.

Col


----------



## gbb (3 Apr 2008)

Hello Col..
I got a 531 Raleigh Clubman for £25 off a carboot sale.
Generally it was in poor order, so if the components on the one you're looking at are ok, then £50 no problem i'd say.

Beware though...your looking at some expense if you start upgrading. Very satisfying, but it costs.


See this....

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9017


----------



## colcazal (3 Apr 2008)

Nice rebuild gbb! I am stuck between doing two things. Getting a good 531 frame to use as a base for my own build and start from scratch. Or doing up the old bike I have with new components, but I am worried that I will just be dressing up my bike. Mutton dressed as lamb springs to mind.


----------



## RedBike (3 Apr 2008)

> How much should I pay for a Reynolds 531 frame.



531 is just the material, it all depends on what bike it is!. As restoring an old bike can be a real money pit I wouldn't want to go over the £50 mark unless it was something special. 

Also worth remembering that old bikes don't always use the same size fittings as modern models do so upgrading / replacing parts can often be a complete nightmare. for example, ever tried finding 27" tyres/tubes?


----------



## Dave5N (3 Apr 2008)

No more than £50. Tops.

You can find parts - you just need to know where to look.


----------



## colcazal (3 Apr 2008)

Cheers Dave, but Spill the beans on where to look.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Apr 2008)

as a benchmark, if you will, i got a 531 frameset (in good condition) + stem and bars for £50 from lbs. hear hear to the moneypit description.


----------



## craigwend (5 Apr 2008)

Save your money, then save some more, then buy something new or recent 2nd hand...


----------



## Dave5N (6 Apr 2008)

colcazal said:


> Cheers Dave, but Spill the beans on where to look.



Well, I know a cycle restorer. He knows everyone else.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Apr 2008)

If you're dead set on a steel frame I'd go On-One, or Byercycles (my LBS) does a Reynolds 520 frame and fork for £185. That's new. The Suntour bits and steel wheels on that second hand frame aren't worth anything IMHO.

Otherwise, Ribble are knocking out an alloy frame and carbon fork at £115 or so. Bargain.


----------

